# Loran C to GPS Conversion



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it possible to convert Loran C to GPS accurately? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have nto found a program that will covert them over accurately, however I have found that the entries on my GPS seems to be pretty accurate for loran conversions. Odd thing is I have tried this with Furano Garming and Ray Marine machines and they were off but the cheap eagle I have seems to be dead on. If you ever need them converted send me a PM and you can stop by and enter them. I live just north of you by the mulat fire station.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know but I do know that when I punched a Loran number into my Furuno GPS I could find the spot by going to where the GPS says the spot was and then turning NE about 40 degrees and going .05 miles NE of the number (250ft). Worked for a lot of old numbers.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

The Raymarine machines can convert them and have a certain variable (can't remember what it's called) you enter to give a more accurate position. You need the gps and loran numbers for one spot to generate the adjustment. I have a bunch I need to convert just never have the time. I happen to be in the Avalon area as well.


----------



## guestLoran (Oct 12, 2012)

*Converting btwn Lat/Long and Loran*

The DHS's tool has moved - you can find the DOS based converter here:

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=loranConvert

was unable to run it on a 64 bit machine - but works fine on 32 bit.


----------

